# Disk drive full



## griztown (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi all,

I've recently installed FreeBSD on a virtual machine. I've just installed the ports portmaster, x11, gnome2, virtualbox-ose-additions, firefox, and while installing chromium it said I ran out of disk space. I have 20 GB for the virtual machine so I was surprised I ran out of space. It says my /usr partition is full. Would these packages take up that much space? I've been cleaning up after installing the ports so I'm surprised. Is there an easy way to location what is taking up all the space?

Thanks!


----------



## fonz (Jan 24, 2012)

griztown said:
			
		

> It says my /usr partition is full.
> [snip]
> Is there an easy way to location what is taking up all the space?


You appear to be using the words _port_ and _package_ interchangeably. But to answer your question: the following command reveals the [red]20[/red] biggest space fillers in your /usr hierarchy: `% du /usr | sort -nr | head -n [red]20[/red]`
Adjust the red number as you see fit. And you might see some permission denied errors but that should be ok on a fresh system.

Fonz


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 24, 2012)

griztown said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I've recently installed FreeBSD on a virtual machine. I've just installed the ports portmaster, x11, gnome2, virtualbox-ose-additions, firefox, and while installing chromium it said I ran out of disk space. I have 20 GB for the virtual machine so I was surprised I ran out of space. It says my /usr partition is full.



Which version of FreeBSD, and how were the partitions set up?  A default install of FreeBSD 9 should not have any space problems in 20G.  If you set up the partitions and created a small one for /usr, that would do it.  FreeBSD puts a lot of stuff there that people used to other operating systems may not expect.


----------



## griztown (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks. Not surprisingly most of the space is coming from the ports tree. Should the /usr/ports/distfiles take up over a GByte? 

What is the recommended minimum size for FreeBSD 8.2? I accepted the defaults when doing the partitioning but it looks like it gave 8 GBytes to /usr and 6 GBytes to /var. Does that sound right?


----------



## fonz (Jan 24, 2012)

Building www/chromium requires a fair amount of free disk space, about 1.5 GB or so. Can you find that somewhere, e.g. by cleaning up build directories (which you say you did, but I'm mentioning it anyway) and/or removing (large) distfiles of ports you have already successfully installed?

Fonz


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 24, 2012)

6G for /var is way more than is usually necessary.  OTOH, 8G for /usr should be enough.  1G for port distfiles is not out of line.  After a port has been installed, you can delete those distfiles.

Check the size of each of the top-level directories in /usr to see which is taking the most space.
`# du -hd1 /usr`


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2012)

griztown said:
			
		

> Thanks. Not surprisingly most of the space is coming from the ports tree. Should the /usr/ports/distfiles take up over a GByte?


It depends on what you have built. I currently have about 9GB in there. If you build ports any source file that's needed for the build will be downloaded and stored in /usr/ports/distfiles/.


----------



## griztown (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks guys. Cleaning out the distfiles gave me up to 2 free Gbytes. That should handle building chromium. 

Any thoughts on /var size? Would it be unwise at this point to reduce the size of /var and give it to /usr?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 24, 2012)

With a 20G drive, 2G should be plenty for /var.


----------



## fonz (Jan 24, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> With a 20G drive, 2G should be plenty for /var.


Indeed. Pretty much the only things in /var that can get reasonably large are crash dumps and spools of mail and/or news servers.

Fonz


----------



## griztown (Jan 25, 2012)

Great, thanks everybody.


----------

